# [SOLVED] Microsoft Security Essentials--potentially unprotected warning



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been using Microsoft Security Essentials for quite some time. Just in the last week or so, I get "Potentially Unprotected Warning" even after scanning several times a day.

What might be causing this? And anyone else finding this happening?


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Security Essentials--potentially unprotected warning*

Hi joangolfing,

With this type of warning, MSE usually tells you what the issue is. Open MSE, and ensure you are on the Home tab. Is there any message that appears in the window?

I usually encounter potentially unprotected warnings where a scan has not been carried out for a while.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Security Essentials--potentially unprotected warning*

Since I have updated and scanned daily and still get the message, I think something might be wrong with the program itself. I'm using it with Windows XP. That might be the issue.

On my laptop with Win 7 I'm not having the same problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Security Essentials--potentially unprotected warning*

Try uninstalling it and reinstalling . .


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Security Essentials--potentially unprotected warning*

MSE is fully compatible with XP, as said there should be a specific message displayed in the program itself.

If you can't see one, try the suggestion above and reinstall the program.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Security Essentials--potentially unprotected warning*

Thanks I'll reinstall. Good suggestion.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Security Essentials--potentially unprotected warning*

My reinstall worked. That was a great suggestion and it solved the problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great . . thanks for posting back!!


----------



## goyles (Feb 4, 2013)

joangolfing said:


> I have been using Microsoft Security Essentials for quite some time. Just in the last week or so, I get "Potentially Unprotected Warning" even after scanning several times a day.
> 
> What might be causing this? And anyone else finding this happening?


I have been using Microsoft Security Essentials for quite some time. Just in the last week or so, I get "Potentially Unprotected Warning" even after scanning several times a day.
Thanks. Having read some replies I shall now uninstall and reinstall. If it still shows up after that I will be back for more help.


----------

